# For those wanting ferrets



## Frolicking Ferrets (Mar 1, 2016)

To those wanting ferrets, here is a link to some the UK breeders, there seems to be a breeder in most regions.
http://www.feritage.no/sok_person
Only putting this post here because not all the breeders use pets4homes.


----------



## Babyshoes (Jul 1, 2016)

Good link, though I'd always encourage people to get ferrets from a rescue, especially their first ferrets, as young adults are just as playful as kits but will hopefully have been taught basic manners such as using the litter box & not biting humans too hard! 

Also, a good rescue will provide all the advice & support a new owner will need.


----------



## Frolicking Ferrets (Mar 1, 2016)

That is also true about ferret rescues too @Babyshoes


----------

